# Hunting Ethics



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

While out squirrel hunting you notice a squirrel scirrying into a nest. What do you do?

See poll at the top of the page for options'


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Generally the squirrel has a short attention span and will forget you are there and eventually come out. I would just move away from the nest a bit and take a seat. Get comfortable. Sooner or later he (or she) will pop out. If not, another will generally come along. 

NEVER EVER shoot into a nest. Squirrels are rodents and can breed all year long. They can have up to 6 litters a year. You never know when there are young in the nest. also the chances of the squirrel dying from the shot and being unreachable is definitely there.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Bull, i totally agree with what you said. I think it would be ethical to move on or wait him out also.


----------



## Lost_another_one (Aug 22, 2008)

Have'nt seen too many this year. At this point I'd be thrilled just to see him. 
I have seen a bunch of greys on a tree about 20 feet from the road in a neighbors yard though. Just my luck...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I would try a combo of wait and call move off alittle and wait a good ten min or so then hit the call a few times. But this is my general style of squirrel hunting anyway sit and wait/call


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Stupid question but what kind of sound does a squirrel call make? 
When I used to squirrel hunt I just used two black walnuts and scraped them together for my "squirrel call".


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Stupid question but what kind of sound does a squirrel call make?
> When I used to squirrel hunt I just used two black walnuts and scraped them together for my "squirrel call".


Lewzer, there are several different calls on the market. Most of which are a combination of a squirrel bark and a squirrel distress call. then there is one by Mr.Squirrel that is a squirrel distress whistle. If you go to youtube and do a search for squirrel calls they bring up a few so you can see and hear them. I had never heard of them until i started researching squirrell hunting. I hope this helps you. Happy Hunting!!!!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

can't think of the name of it right off hand but the one that i have is a combo of three different sounds distress,bark and whistle


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Set down your gun. climb up the tree and ask it to step outside its nest for a min


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Personally if I spooked the squirrel I would not waste my time waiting for it to come back out. There to many squirrels out there to be waiting around for a shot. I'd move on for other opportunities.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd wait a while, then move on as they often take a nap-climbing trees is very exhaustive! My dad told me his father always blasted squirrel nests while hunting. I thought the world of "grandpa" before that but even as a youngster, I lost some respect for him when my dad told me that............!


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, I would hang around a wee bit. More often than not I will hear or see another squirrel in the area. I won't waste a lot of time waiting on the one that has been spooked, but there have been times that It has paid off. I remember one time when me and a friend were young and he saida squirrel just went into that nest. He said shoot up there andsee if he comes out. I said no that isn't a good thing to do. heaid no not into the nest he said see that vine that runs through the nest, I said yeah. he said just hit that vine. Well I did shoot the vine with a .22 and out came that squirrel like superman. He was all out stretched and there wasn't anything for it to grab a hold of. I thought that my bud was going to shoot it with his shotgun but we were laughing so hard we couldn't get another shot off. Now as I said I was young and I wouldn't ever try that again. I know that a .22 can travel quite a long distance but there was no way this one was going anywhere but into the tree that the vine was in.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

i would never shoot a nest if you kill him in the nest hes just gonna rot in there just wait he will come back out or move on


----------

